# ماهى اغرب جزيرة فى العالم ؟



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

ماهى اغرب جزيرة فى العالم ؟ جزيرة القيامة 

جزيرة القيامة اغرب جزيرة في العالم 

جزيرة ثلاثية الشكل تقريبا، تقع في جنوب المحيط الهادئ تعود الى 
تشيلي وتبعد عنها 3.600 كم غربا، تدعى من قِبل المحليين
رابانوي ( تي بيتو او تي هِنوا ) او بما معناه سُرة العالم بٍلُغة 
الرابانوي( لغة شرقي بولينيسيا ). بالرغم من صغرها الا انها غنية
بتُراثها وجمالها الطبيعي .







النجمة على الخارطة تُمثل جزيرة القيامة








تعتبر جزيرة القيامة من أكثر الجزر عُزلة على الكرة الأرضية، تبلغ مساحتها 163.6 كيلو متر مربع

 وطبقا لأحصائيات2002 يبلغ عدد سكانها 3.791 نسمة، 3.304 منهم يقطُن العاصمة هانغارُوا







المحجر ( البركان ) رارو راراكو









بُحيرة في فوهة البركان رارو راراكو













تحتوى جزيرة ( إيستر ) المنعزلة على المئات من التماثيل الغريبة المتشابهة ..
والتماثيل عبارة عن نموذجا بشريا محددا بعضهم له غطاء مستدير حول الرأس

يزن وحده 10 طن





..

وكل تمثال منها يمثل الرأس والجذع فقط وأحيانا الأذرع وبلا أرجل ..
ولقد تم صنع هذه التماثيل من الرماد البركانى بعد كبسه وضغطه
ثم صقله وتسويته ..
ويبلغ وزن كل تمثال 50 طن ..
وطول كل منهم 32 مترا بالضبط ..
ولقد تم إكتشاف الجزيرة بالصدفة عام 1722م حينما عثر عليها
المستكشف الهولندى ( ياكوب روجينفين ) جنوب شرق المحيط الأطلنطى ..
وعندما عثر عليها كان ذلك فى يوم يوافق عيد الفصح أو القيامة
لذلك فقد أطلق عليها إسم العيد نفسه ..
ولهذا يطلق عليها إسم ( جزيرة عيد الفصح ) أو ( جزيرة القيامة ) ..
وفى عام 1914م زار الجزيرة فريق بحث بريطانى
ثم تبعه فريق بحث فرنسى عام 1934م ..

ولقد أظهرت نتائج الأبحاث أن الجزيرة كانت مأهولة بالسكان من شعب غير محدد
من العصر الحجرى الأخير أى منذ حوالى 4500 عام قبل الميلاد ..
وأنهم قاموا فى القرن الأول الميلادى بصنع التماثيل الصغيرة التى فى حجم الإنسان ..
ثم بعد ذلك بقرون أمكنهم صنع هذه التماثيل الضخمة ..
ويدل التاريخ بالكربون المشع أن كارثة رهيبة أصابت الجزيرة عام 1680م
فتوقف العمل فى التماثيل فجأة ..
ورحل الجميع عن الجزيرة أو إختفوا تماما ..
ثم جاء بعدهم شعوب أخرى من جزر ( ماركيز ) الفرنسية والتى على بعد 5 آلاف كيلومتر
ليستقروا فى الشمال الغربى من جزيرة ( إيستر )
وهم الآن سكانها الحاليون ..
كما كانوا يطلقون على تلك التماثيل إسم ( مواى )
ويضعون أحيانا فى تجويف العين لبعض التماثيل ما يشبه عين مخيفة









إذا كان القدماء هم الذين قاموا بصنع هذه التماثيل المتشابهة تماما
فمن أين لهم بهذا النموذج الخاص لتشكيل هذا الوجه المميز ؟!

فليس من بين الحضارات القديمة أو حتى سكان الجزر فى المحيط الأطلنطى
من يمتلك تلك الملامح الحادة
والأنف المستطيل الطويل
والشفاه الرفيعة المزمومة
وتلك العيون الغائرة
والجبهة الضيقة
وكلها صفات وملامح لا توجد فى المنطقة أو بالقرب منها ..
ثم كيف إستطاع هؤلاء القدماء الإنتقال لآلاف الكيلومترات وسط أهوال المحيط الأطلنطى
الذى يعتبر أكبر محيطات العالم ؟!
ولأى سبب أقيمت هذه التماثيل الضخمة بذلك الشكل المتشابه
والمميز بطول الشاطئ ؟!

وأين رحل سكان الجزيرة الأصليون بعد الكارثة التى أصابتهم ؟!









يتبع
__________________


​


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*الله عليكى بجد*
*اكتير جميلة *
*شكرا الك ولها الصور الجميلة والمعلومات الرائعة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## zezza (17 يوليو 2009)

حلوة خالص يا جوجو 
ربنا يباركك يا قمرو 
متابعة الموضوع


----------



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

كورفو.. أجمل جزر العالم وأكرمها

تجمع بين العالمين اليوناني والإيطالي


تاريخ جزيرة كورفو الحافل يجعلها من أهم الجزر السياحية في اليونان

 لا تُعرف جزيرة كورفو بجمالها فحسب، بل بمناعتها وشكيمتها والاهم بكرمها التاريخي تجاه الأجانب واللاجئين 

والهاربين من الحروب والظلم. ويمكن القول إن الجزيرة القريبة من ألبانيا وإيطاليا التي مضى على سمعتها 

وشهرتها قرون طويلة، من أجمل جزر اليونان وربما العالم اجمع. فقد عرفت الجزيرة حضارات كثيرة من حضارة

 الفينيقيين إلى حضارة الأوروبيين من طليان وفرنسيين وانجليز. وقد مزجت لقربها الجغرافي من ايطاليا بين 

الأفضل من العالمين الإيطالي واليوناني معماريا ومطبخيا وفنيا. ولهذا لا تزال تستقبل مئات الآلاف من السياح

 سنويا. وتعتبر محجا لليونانيين الراغبين بالابتعاد عن الوطن الأم 


وقد ولد في الجزيرة الكاتب كازانوفا، ومكث فيها الموسيقي فيفالدي، والفنانون والكتّاب وأبناء العائلات المالكة 

والأغنياء. وتم فيها تصوير الكثير من الأفلام المهمة وعلى رأسها فيلم جيمس بوند (For Your Eyes Only)، عام 1981.



كما ان الجزيرة التي كانت موطنا للكثير من المواقع التي ذكرت في الأساطير والخرافات والملاحم اليونانية 

القديمة، كانت موطنا للنباتات السبع التي خصها الشاعر هومر في حديقة «السينوس» (Alcinous) للنباتات 

وهي الزيتون البري والزيتون العادي والأجاص والرمان والتفاح والتين والعنب. ولا تزال هذه الأنواع تنتشر بكثرة في 

الجزيرة التي تشتهر عبر التاريخ بتجارة زيت الزيتون الطيب


بأية حال، تقول الموسوعة الحرة والمعلومات المتوفرة، إن اسم كورفو (Corfu)، يعود إلى اللغة الإيطالية كتعديل 

للفظ اليوناني القديم كوريفو (Korypho)، الذي يعني «القمة»، في إشارة إلى القمتين (مكللة بالقلاع) التي تقع

 بينهما المدينة. وقد أطلق هذا الاسم لاحقاً على جميع أنحاء الجزيرة، حتى صارت تعرف بجزيرة كورفو في كل 

اللغات الحديثة المعروفة. لكن الاسم اليوناني للمدينة (كيركيرا) (Kerkyra)، فإنه يعود بالأصل إلى اسم الجزيرة

 القديم، الذي تقول الأساطير الإغريقية القديمة، انه يعود إلى الحورية الجميلة كوركيرا (Korkyra) ابنة أسوبوس

 إله الأنهار. وكان إله البحر بوسايدون قد خطف كوركيرا وقدم لها هذه الجزيرة كهدية لتحمل اسمها إلى الأبد

وحول تاريخ مدينة كورفو التي تضم حوالي 40 ألف نسمة، أشارت الحفريات الأخيرة، إلى أنها كانت مسكونة منذ 

قديم الزمان، أي منذ القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد. ويقول المؤرخون إنها كانت من المراكز التجارية المهمة التي 

سكنها واستغلها الفينيقيون في إطار توسعهم البحري وتوسع رقعة تجارتهم. لكن بعد الفينيقيين، تغيرت القصة 

إذ وصل إليها المهاجرون الإغريق من جزيرة إيفيا، ثم تبعهم اهل كورنثوس او ما يعرف بالكورنثيون الذين طغوا 

عليها قبل ان يحتلها حاكمهم بيرياندر عام 664 قبل الميلاد. وقد تورط أهل المدينة والجزيرة بشكل عام بالطبع

 في صراع مرير مع الكورنثيين بعد ان استعادوا سيطرتهم على جزيرتهم، مما دفعهم الى التحالف مع أثينا. ويقال

 إن هذا التحالف (استمر لمدة قرن)، كان احد أسباب الحروب البيلوبونيزية، حيث أصبحت المدينة مكانا لأهم 

القواعد البحرية التابعة لأثينا ومركزا لتوسعها غرباً نحو صقلية وايطاليا بشكل عام. وتقول الموسوعة الحرة

إنه «بعد ذلك احتلتها أسبارطة، ثم دخلت في التحالف الإبيروسي مع بعض المدن الأخرى في غرب اليونان

 استولى عليها الأليريون ثم الرومان عام 229 قبل الميلاد»، حيث حازت المدينة تحت حكمهم على نوع من 

الاستقلالية الذاتية، وتم في عهدهم بناء الحمامات والأبنية العامة

وفي القرون الوسطى كانت كورفو تحت السيطرة البيزنطية بعد انقسام وتشتت الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وتراجعت 

أهميتها نتيجة سطوع نجم مدينة نيكوبوليس كمركز أساسي في غرب اليونان. وخلال هذه الفترة تعرضت الجزيرة

 والمدينة على حد سواء إلى غزوات القراصنة العرب والقوط. ومنذ القرن الحادي عشر خضعت مدينة كورفو للنفوذ 

الإيطالي أكان من صقلية النورمان، ام من اهل البندقية «الفينيسيون» في الجنوب عام 1386. وبالطبع حاول

 العثمانيون الاستيلاء عليها 12 مرة بين عام 1537 وعام 1716، واخذوا 20 ألف مواطن كرهائن أو عبيد ومع هذا لم 

ينجحوا في كل هذه المحاولات، بذلك تكون كورفو المدينة اليونانية الوحيدة التي لم يحتلها الأتراك بسبب مناعة 

موقعها وقوة تحصيناتها البيزنطية والفينيسية، وأصبحت ملجأً لليونانيين الفارين من وجه الاحتلال العثماني. وبعد 

احتلال نابليون بونابرت مدينة البندقية، وقعت الجزيرة والمدينة تحت سيطرته، وبعد ذلك احتلتها القوات البحرية 

الروسية ـ الإنجليزية ـ التركية المشتركة التي قامت بإنشاء الدولة الأيونية (دولة الجزر السبع) في كل الجزر 

الأيونية. وكانت كورفو عاصمة هذا الكيان الجديد، لكن المدينة عادت إلى السيطرة الفرنسية عام 1807، حيث 

شهدت ازدهارا اقتصاديا وثقافيا مهما تواصل مع خضوعها للنفوذ الإنجليزي 1815، ومنذ ذلك الحين اعتبرت اللغة 

اليونانية الأم اللغة الرسمية للمدينة وللجزيرة، وأنشئت فيها أول جامعة يونانية حديثة كما يقال. ومنذ عام 1864

 انضمت الجزيرة مثل بقية الجزر الأيونية إلى الدولة اليونانية الحديثة. وقد وقعت تحت سيطرة قوات المحور 

الألماني ـ الإيطالي، خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، لكن خلال هذه الحرب المدمرة، تعرضت المدينة والجزيرة بشكل 

عام كما تعرض الكثير من المدن الأوروبية عدة مرات للقصف الجوي الكثيف مما أدى الى تدمير الكثير من 

شواهدها العمرانية ومبانيها التاريخية القديمة


بلدات كورفو: أهم بلدات جزيرة كورفو الكثيرة هي: «اغيوس اثاناسيوس» (Agios Athanasios)، «باغي» (Pagi) 

في منطقة «غيروس» (Gyros)، «اغيوس ماثايوس» (Agios Mathaios) في منطقة «ماسي» (Messi)، «انو 

كوراكيانا» (Ano Korakiana) في منطقة (Faiakon)، «كافوس» (Kavos)، «ليفكيمي» (Lefkimmi) في منطقة 

ليفكيمي، «بوتاموس»(Potams)، و«كناليون» (Kanlion) في المناطق المحيطة بالعاصمة كورفو 

رؤوس كورفو: يصل طول الشاطئ في جزيرة كورفو الى 217 كلم تقريبا، ويضم الكثير من الرؤوس الداخلة في 

البحر او ما يعرف بـ«الكاب». ويعتبر رأس بنتوكراتور أعلى رأس إذ يصل علوه الى 906 أمتار. وهناك شواطئ ورؤوس 

مهمة يقصدها السياح منها: «ميسونغي» (Messonghi)، «رودا» (Roda)، «بيرغي» (Pyrgi)، «غوافيا» (Gouvia)

، «بتيكيا» (Ptychia)، «بيالوكاستريتسا» (Palaiokastritsa)، «اغريلوس» (Agrillos)، «ليفكيمي» (Lefkimmi)

، «دارستيس» (Drastis)، «ميغاكورو» (Megachoro)، و«اسبرو كفوس» (Asprokavos)

معالم الجزيرة السياحية: تتمتع جزيرة كورفو بالكثير من المعالم، رغم بقاء القليل من المعالم الكلاسيكية التي

 تمتعت بها قديما، ولا تزال كما هو واضح تحمل طابعا معماريا إيطاليا متفردا

ـ «حدائق الاخيليون»: تقع جنوب في منطقة غاتسوري (Gatsouri) جنوب كورفو. تم إنشاء الحدائق من قِبل

 إمبراطورة النمسا كاترين عام 1889. وتضم الحدائق قصرا صيفيا كبيرا وفاخرا








































​


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*بجد منتهى الجمال فعلا *
*



*
*وسامحينى على ردى اللى فوق *
*لو بيعرقل موضوعك احكيلى منشان احذفة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك اختى العزيزة*
*وعن جد موضوع بيستحق احلى تقييم*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

صباح / مسا الخيرللجميع 


جزيرة سوقطره اليمنية أحد أغرب الجزر في العالم
الذي يشاهد هذه الجزيرة يعتقد انها ليست على كوكب الارض 
وذلك بسبب الاشجار والصخور الغريبة فيها التي تبدو وكأنها
مصممه بشكل هندسي دقيق
علما انه لم يقم الانسان بالتدخل في تصميمها
سبحان الله الخالق 
ويبلغ عمر هذه الاشجار والصخور اكثر من 6 ملاين عام


----------



## اني بل (17 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2009)

*الحضاره اليونانيه والحضاره الايطاليه من الحضارات اللى بتثير دايماً فضولى وبحب اقرا عنهم ووجود جزيره تجمع ما بين الحضارتين ده أكييد شىء شيق جدا بالنسبه لى .. ميرسى يا قمرررر على موضوعك الرائع وربنا يعوض تعبك . *


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااائع موضوعك يا جورجينا العزيزة

مشكورة اشد الشكر للمعلومات القيمة

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى  جدا*_
*تسلم ايدك*
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sara A (19 يوليو 2009)

*واااااااااو*
*رائع يا جورجينا*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

